# The Premiere can now delete content from other Premieres and handle six streams!!



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just checked and was able to delete content from another Premiere when browsing from MRV.



I also like how some of the symbols(transfer, recording, check marks, folders) now match waht it shows on the HD menus. I guess since they didn't convert the screens they decided to just change the sybols to look more like the SDUI?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow another thing that is new is I can now download from Amazon, transfer from another Premiere, record two shows, and watch a previously recorded show, all concurrently.

Previously I don't remember being able to download from amazon and transfer from another box.
So it's now allowing five concurrent streams.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Make that six concurrent streams. It is also transferring content to another box while also doing the other five things.

So it's now doing six concurrent streams!!


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Make that six concurrent streams. It is also transferring content to another box while also doing the other five things.
> 
> So it's now doing six concurrent streams!!


Have we confirmed that they HAVEN'T enabled the 2nd core?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Very cool. I didn't try a transfer yet, but it is nice to see the remote deletion.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Have we confirmed that they HAVEN'T enabled the 2nd core?


I have no idea how to check this.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

We will probably have to wait and see what the other forum says.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Make that six concurrent streams. It is also transferring content to another box while also doing the other five things.
> 
> So it's now doing six concurrent streams!!


While that is all great, it does nothing for those of us with no MRV and no desire to pay yet more service fees. Again, I question their priorities.... I would rather have my single Premiere work better before hearing about iPad-only apps and MRV enhancements.

For example- how about updating the ancient Netflix module? Or fixing the HDUI so it runs much faster? Or stopping some of the annoying freeze bugs! Sorry, just frustrated.

(Yes, I know, you have no problems with any of your 20 TiVo's)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sbiller said:


> Have we confirmed that they HAVEN'T enabled the 2nd core?


Probably makes little or no difference if it is enabled or not. Not until/unless the UI is threaded. That is the better question to be asking.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

crxssi said:


> While that is all great, it does nothing for those of us with no MRV and no desire to pay yet more service fees. Again, I question their priorities.... I would rather have my single Premiere work better before hearing about iPad-only apps and MRV enhancements.
> 
> For example- how about updating the ancient Netflix module? Or fixing the HDUI so it runs much faster? Or stopping some of the annoying freeze bugs! Sorry, just frustrated.
> 
> (Yes, I know, you have no problems with any of your 20 TiVo's)


This could be entirely due to necessary improvements made to enable streaming.

Hey look now when you want to stream a show in the future, you will also be able to delete it off the other TiVo after watching it. It also looks like you will be able to stream while doing multiple other things including possibly streaming to another TiVo while also streaming from another TiVo.

Improving MRV in my opinion will only add to the streaming experience not take away from it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

crxssi said:


> While that is all great, it does nothing for those of us with no MRV and no desire to pay yet more service fees. Again, I question their priorities.


Dude-- not to start a war, but you have problems, and we all get it. But this is a post about some new features apparently included in 14.8. No need for this kinda post here just because it does not apply to you.

I have a P and a THD, and this is sounding pretty cool, and could help me move up from my THD.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I just checked and was able to delete content from another Premiere when browsing from MRV.


 Great news indeed! Perhaps this was something that came out of the iPad development. Out of curiosity does the "clear" button work as a shortcut for remote deletion as well (which is what I use for local deletion), or is just via menu. I always hoped that "play" button would initiate a transfer from remote unit as well instead of having to go to menus for that, but I assume that hasn't changed. Maybe if streaming is enabled in 14.8 at some point the the "play" button will initiate streaming.

Now if only 14.8 fixes mine and others "does not respond to remote control" issue I'd be extremely happy...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> Dude-- not to start a war, but you have problems, and we all get it. But this is a post about some new features apparently included in 14.8. No need for this kinda post here just because it does not apply to you.
> 
> I have a P and a THD, and this is sounding pretty cool, and could help me move up from my THD.


You are right, of course. No war needed. I have just been pissy lately, sorry. It wasn't helped by being unable to use my TiVo properly for 4 days until yesterday because a drastic cable lineup change and TiVo dropped the ball. And two lockups on top of that.

As innocentfreak said, it could be another step to non-TiVo streaming. We should be happy for ANY improvements.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Great news indeed! Perhaps this was something that came out of the iPad development. Out of curiosity does the "clear" button work as a shortcut for remote deletion as well (which is what I use for local deletion), or is just via menu. I always hoped that "play" button would initiate a transfer from remote unit as well instead of having to go to menus for that, but I assume that hasn't changed. Maybe if streaming is enabled in 14.8 at some point the the "play" button will initiate streaming.
> 
> Now if only 14.8 fixes mine and others "does not respond to remote control" issue I'd be extremely happy...


Yes the clear button works. Actually that is how I normally delete things. I had to go back and try it again to make sure that is what I did before.

And like deleting locally, deleting with the clear button is very quick.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

My Premiere is with the UPS man. This is great, specifically deleting from another box, and I may grab another LT Premiere. 
I have 2 series 3 THX machines and they sell for enough that it's a small adder to jump to Premiere.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

crxssi said:


> While that is all great, it does nothing for those of us with no MRV and no desire to pay yet more service fees. Again, I question their priorities.... I would rather have my single Premiere work better before hearing about iPad-only apps and MRV enhancements.
> 
> For example- how about updating the ancient Netflix module? Or fixing the HDUI so it runs much faster? Or stopping some of the annoying freeze bugs! Sorry, just frustrated.
> 
> (Yes, I know, you have no problems with any of your 20 TiVo's)


I agree that the Netflix module is ancient, but having played with the new module on my Xbox 360, I find it a hell of a lot easier to just go to the web site and add stuff to my Instant Queue.

The HDUI isn't all that slow for me. I almost never get a blue ring. I tend to think that the speed of the HDUI is out of their control and lies with the Flash Player. I wonder if this is something TiVo can fix, or something that Adobe needs to fix.

What I do want is parental controls in the HDUI. Or I need the same TiVo search the HDUI has in the SDUI. Either one will work for me.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> Dude-- not to start a war, but you have problems, and we all get it. But this is a post about some new features apparently included in 14.8. No need for this kinda post here just because it does not apply to you.
> 
> I have a P and a THD, and this is sounding pretty cool, and could help me move up from my THD.


I don't want a war either and in fact will make a simple comment and bow out but those of us who have problems with these things all the time and have to catch flack about it from the family sit in bewilderment when they keep adding things we don't care about when some very basic core functions are still broken after a year.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rahnbo said:


> I don't want a war either and in fact will make a simple comment and bow out but those of us who have problems with these things all the time and have to catch flack about it from the family sit in bewilderment when they keep adding things we don't care about when some very basic core functions are still broken after a year.


The problem though is everyone with problems assumes that is all they did. They hear about a new feature and almost immediately complain they didn't fix their issue. I see it on everything these days from games to hardware.

We don't know what background updates also occurred. Since this update definitely changed things related to networking, it seems clear to me that there was probably some more optimization done there also.

I haven't come across any basic core functions that are still broken or ever were, but then it may be features I don't use.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I wonder, can you disable this feature?

Hypothetical scenario: Your spouse gets mad at you, goes into the other room and starts remotely deleting your favorite shows.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

steve614 said:


> I wonder, can you disable this feature?
> 
> Hypothetical scenario: Your spouse gets mad at you, goes into the other room and starts remotely deleting your favorite shows.


No and also no confirmation screen. It would be nice to have user profiles where you could enable or disable remote deletion per user. Based off the mock up screens from the premiere launch there is still the possibility. The remote delete screen is still the sdui so who knows if it is how it will look assuming it gets updated to hd eventually.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Personally I would be heavily in favor of TiVo scrapping updates to HDUI altogether and maybe starting over on next platform with fresh code to see if they can do any better. It looks like that has pretty much happened anyway given lack of any obvious updates to HDUI in a long time. Faster networking, streaming and remote deletion provide some reasons for existing users on older platforms to switch to Premiere, but I think existing HDUI is a lost cause at this point. I would see it as a good thing if TiVo has moved on from HDUI to other features as appears to be the case with 14.8.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Personally I would be heavily in favor of TiVo scrapping updates to HDUI altogether and maybe starting over on next platform with fresh code to see if they can do any better. It looks like that has pretty much happened anyway given lack of any obvious updates to HDUI in a long time. Faster networking, streaming and remote deletion provide some reasons for existing users on older platforms to switch to Premiere, but I think existing HDUI is a lost cause at this point.


That's not going to happen. The HDUI is in beta testing with RCN. RCN is deploying it to production very soon.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

crxssi said:


> While that is all great, it does nothing for those of us with no MRV and no desire to pay yet more service fees. Again, I question their priorities.... I would rather have my single Premiere work better before hearing about iPad-only apps and MRV enhancements.


While I hope freezes, etc are fixed (I don't suffer them - but I know others do). I'd prefer the improve MRV/Streaming and the IPad app rather than focus on single premiere content. Honestly, my standalone premiers works as well as my S3 (though scrolling in HDUI is sluggish), but they need improved MRV function to keep me interested. That and continued improvement of the IPad App - I find myself using it frequently enough, but I wish it was streamed to in house on my WiFi network.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sbiller said:


> That's not going to happen. The HDUI is in beta testing with RCN. RCN is deploying it to production very soon.


Doesn't mean they couldn't just roll it out as it is. They are testing what we have from what I have seen and not anything new.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

What bothers me is that TiVo doesn't bother to inform us of these updates. You would think they would want customers know they are improving their product.

Pony used to post release notes years ago. Those were the good days....


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> What bothers me is that TiVo doesn't bother to inform us of these updates. You would think they would want customers know they are improving their product.
> 
> Pony used to post release notes years ago. Those were the good days....


I definitely agree here. They have the TiVo Blog so they should definitely use it. They could even have a screen buried under settings that gave info on the update.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

Agreed... I wonder why exactly they stopped. I'd guess it's the usual fear of creating expectations they can't meet, fear of setting deadlines/timelines they can't make, and the like. When exactly DID unofficial release notes stop being posted?

I wonder if the changed environment with media companies / feature improvements having policy implications and so on has impacted this.

Also, I can't discount the fact that these boards, and even the Internet in general, has become more hostile/critical towards Tivo than in those halcyon days.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I wonder, can you disable this feature?
> 
> Hypothetical scenario: Your spouse gets mad at you, goes into the other room and starts remotely deleting your favorite shows.


You are asking for a technical solution to an interpersonal relationship problem. Instead, you should say: *"I don't think so ... Homey don't play dat!"*.

If my spouse started doing antics like that, my solution would involve contacting a divorce attorney.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

My solution would involve having to hire a defense attorney! 

j/k


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> What bothers me is that TiVo doesn't bother to inform us of these updates. You would think they would want customers know they are improving their product.


+1

IIRC, you used to get a message screen after most updates with a description of what has been improved or what new feature was added.
Now nothing.
The only way to see what's coming is to apply for the beta testing program and hope you get selected to participate.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TheWGP said:


> Agreed... I wonder why exactly they stopped. I'd guess it's the usual fear of creating expectations they can't meet, fear of setting deadlines/timelines they can't make, and the like.


Bingo. Plus add to that- if they list what bugs were supposedly fixed, that means they are PUBLICLY ACKNOWLEDGING IN WRITING that the bugs DID exist, all while their customer service reps continue to tell callers "oh, we have never seen that before" or "oh, that has not been reported to us".


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

TheWGP said:


> Agreed... I wonder why exactly they stopped. I'd guess it's the usual fear of creating expectations they can't meet, fear of setting deadlines/timelines they can't make, and the like. When exactly DID unofficial release notes stop being posted?
> 
> I wonder if the changed environment with media companies / feature improvements having policy implications and so on has impacted this.
> 
> Also, I can't discount the fact that these boards, and even the Internet in general, has become more hostile/critical towards Tivo than in those halcyon days.


Yes, TiVo would be crazy to speculate publicly about possible future updates. Can you imagine the *****ing and whining that would ensue if they missed a deadline or reconsidered some proposed change? Oh, wait; I guess we don't have to just imagine, do we?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TheWGP said:


> Also, I can't discount the fact that these boards, and even the Internet in general, has become more hostile/critical towards Tivo than in those halcyon days.


If so, TiVo needs to get over it. They do nothing but feed the hostility by keeping us in the dark.

The excuses I've seen for TiVo not providing changelists have been absurd. Just about every software company in the world provides them, except TiVo. And their position is not that unique.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed 100%. They don't even need to say what they're fixing (or adding) ahead of time, just tell us after the fact. It's pretty simple, really.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Personally I would be heavily in favor of TiVo scrapping updates to HDUI altogether and maybe starting over on next platform with fresh code to see if they can do any better. It looks like that has pretty much happened anyway given lack of any obvious updates to HDUI in a long time. Faster networking, streaming and remote deletion provide some reasons for existing users on older platforms to switch to Premiere, but I think existing HDUI is a lost cause at this point. I would see it as a good thing if TiVo has moved on from HDUI to other features as appears to be the case with 14.8.


I thought at a minimum they would have at least made the Season Pass Manager have the HDUI, since people probably go in there pretty often.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if the remote deletion is only for Premiere-to-Premiere or can remote deletion be done from Premiere-to-TivoHD for example?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

txporter said:


> Does anyone know if the remote deletion is only for Premiere-to-Premiere or can remote deletion be done from Premiere-to-TivoHD for example?


 The older models would need a software update add that feature (which is doubtful will ever happen). I have 1 Premiere with 14.8 & S3 OLED and that feature is not available in either direction.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No this is specific to Premieres only. Now whether or not we will ever see it on the HD is unknown. It would require an update to the TiVo HD.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> If so, TiVo needs to get over it. They do nothing but feed the hostility by keeping us in the dark.
> 
> The excuses I've seen for TiVo not providing changelists have been absurd. Just about every software company in the world provides them, except TiVo. And their position is not that unique.


Agreed 100%. I understand the basic fear and concern, but really it just amounts to FUD. Once the software is OUT, there is no reason to keep what it does a secret anymore - on the opposite, in fact, because if they confirm something is FIXED or a feature was added, that SETTLES issues and gives them a voice in the conversation instead of just silence with forum users doing guesswork about it - which may be wrong, at least initially.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

crxssi said:


> For example- how about updating the ancient Netflix module? Or fixing the HDUI so it runs much faster? Or stopping some of the annoying freeze bugs! Sorry, just frustrated.


Complain to Netflix, not Tivo. Netflix controls their app on all platforms.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

This is a great update! Remote deletion makes MRV much more intuitive to use! Can you delete folders as well?

On thing they should add is the option to delete the remote copy when you finish watching a show that originated from a MRV'd TiVo.

Can't wait for streaming to be turned on!


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

gtrogue said:


> Complain to Netflix, not Tivo. Netflix controls their app on all platforms.


Sony and Microsoft have no problem getting updates/getting fixes, if its not being improved its because Tivo is not pushing for it hard enough.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

AFAIK, the UI for PS3, Boxee, Roku, Android, GoogleTV, etc are all HTML5. I imagine the Tivo version is not. If it was it would have the same UI and features as all the other Netflix apps. Video playback isn't currently done with HTML5 on any platform but all the previously mentioned devices are basically running web apps.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Personally I would be heavily in favor of TiVo scrapping updates to HDUI altogether and maybe starting over on next platform with fresh code to see if they can do any better.


I don't consider it to be _that_ bad that. I still prefer it to the SDUI. What I do want to see is for it to be completed. There's no technical reason why this cannot be done -- the remaining screens are few and simple. Things like the to-do list don't need fancy internet content updates to them. The discovery bar code is re-usable from the rest of the interface. Just boggles the mind that they stopped where they did.

I see these new changes today as a positive. The ability to delete will be handy, the additional streaming will also be handy. These are positive developments, although as said by others, they are developments around the periphery rather than the core of the Premiere's issues.



> AFAIK, the UI for PS3, Boxee, Roku, Android, GoogleTV, etc are all HTML5.


This is where Tivo made the mistake. HTML is fast, easy, portable, and well understood. Flash is proprietary, not very fast, not very portable, riddled with bugs (even on my windows PC), and not easy. Someone at Tivo bought a line of BS from adobe on this and made a very very bad design decision a couple years back.

Seems like Adobe's trying hard to push Flash (watch the new Blackberry tablet commercials with Queen's "Flash Gordon" them playing the background). I doubt it will get much traction aside from a few companies like Tivo making mistakes. I dreadfully hate anything that's programmed in flash.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

crxssi said:


> Probably makes little or no difference if it is enabled or not. Not until/unless the UI is threaded. That is the better question to be asking.


That's not necessarily true. They could move the UI to it's own core and put all the processing threads on the other core. That would give the UI an entire core all to itself which would help speed things up perceptually.

I just tried the HDUI for the first time in a long time. It seems a lot snappier then I remember. However the fact that it still dumps you back to the SDUI for the To Do list is a deal breaker for me. Once they get the entire UI converted over to the new style then I'll reconsider it, but until then I'll stick to the SDUI which is at least consistent across all screens.

Dan


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

gtrogue said:


> Complain to Netflix, not Tivo. Netflix controls their app on all platforms.


Who cares who controls the app? I pay for TiVo because they are "better" than other DVR's. They should be bending over backwards to make sure their product remains "better" in every way. There is NO excuse for the Netflix app to have never had an update since it's release.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't have a Premiere, but one of the (many) things that irks me about transferring between Tivos (S3 & TivoHD in my case), is that most of the good bits of information are lost when transferring shows.. e.g. episode #, original air date. IIRC, you get the basic show description, and the recording date.. plus maybe the stars..

(BTW, AFAIK, all of this info _is_ contained in the metadata that things like kmttg download)

Is any more of the info kept on this new update/when transferring between Premieres? It certainly isn't enough to get me to upgrade, but would be one small useful (to me) upgrade.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't seem to remotely delete shows from another Premiere. I can hit clear, see the X but nothing happens or I get a message saying that the show is not on <name of box>. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

This is really no big deal. Broadcom chips have supported MORE than 6 streams for some time now. In fact the Dish ViP 772K have been able to record 4 HD channels, transfer to an external HDD, Download content from the internet, and playback TWO recordings (if set in Dual Mode for TV2 seperate experience) all at the same time since its introduction a few years ago. That's 8 streams all at the same time ( I hope I got the count right), and without a dual core and an older less powerful chip than the ViP 922 Slingloaded, and Premiere's chip is more powerful than either, I believe, and has dual core "capability." So, it is more of a "about time TiVo!"

However, good to see the Premiere handle what it does all at once. But that may not be what a good number of people want. As for me, I would much prefer being able to record more than 2 channels at one time, and it would have been more wise to get the HD interface right and snappy and kill the bugs. Those are the things that have caused many TiVo lovers to throw in the towel, not the INability to stream 6 things.

Sorry, but my S3 648 still is quite relevant and seems to do a better job more reliably, at least mine does. Still no compelling reason to upgrade, and I've had access to several OTT services via my Blu-ray for quite some time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Series3Sub said:


> This is really no big deal. Broadcom chips have supported MORE than 6 streams for some time now. In fact the Dish ViP 772K have been able to record 4 HD channels, transfer to an external HDD, Download content from the internet, and playback TWO recordings (if set in Dual Mode for TV2 seperate experience) all at the same time since its introduction a few years ago. That's 8 streams all at the same time ( I hope I got the count right), and without a dual core and an older less powerful chip than the ViP 922 Slingloaded, and Premiere's chip is more powerful than either, I believe, and has dual core "capability." So, it is more of a "about time TiVo!"
> 
> However, good to see the Premiere handle what it does all at once. But that may not be what a good number of people want. As for me, I would much prefer being able to record more than 2 channels at one time, and it would have been more wise to get the HD interface right and snappy and kill the bugs. Those are the things that have caused many TiVo lovers to throw in the towel, not the INability to stream 6 things.
> 
> Sorry, but my S3 648 still is quite relevant and seems to do a better job more reliably, at least mine does. Still no compelling reason to upgrade, and I've had access to several OTT services via my Blu-ray for quite some time.


Of course six streams in general is no big deal. I had no problem sending six HD recordings to multiple PCs ten years ago.

But it is a big deal on TiVO since before I could not have a Premiere do that many things at once.

Although when I did check my transfer history, the Amazon download only showed a download speed of 4mb/s. Normally it's over 30mb/s. but the transfers to/from the other TiVos were both over 40mb/s.

Hopefully this is just a precursor to adding streaming capabilty between Premieres. That will help alot of people who currently can't transfer shows because copy restrictions.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Who cares who controls the app? I pay for TiVo because they are "better" than other DVR's. They should be bending over backwards to make sure their product remains "better" in every way. There is NO excuse for the Netflix app to have never had an update since it's release.


You are also paying Netflix. Why can't you complain to them?
I agree that Tivo has some responsibility for the apps that appear on the device but at the same time Tivo can't make Netflix do anything. Look at the lack of Android support from Netflix. Android penetration is much larger than Tivo's but they haven't made much progress getting an app (only recently for some devices). Tivo would be a lot better off if they implemented Netflix the same way as everyone else, save Microsoft & Apple. That is through Webkit and an HTML5 web app. That would unify the UI across most platforms and changes could be implemented on Netflix's side rather than having to push down a new app.
I haven't looked at Netflix on Tivo in a while but I don't remember it being terrible. As best as I can remember its browsing where the Tivo app falls short. The long Instant Queue list isn't ideal but it matches Tivo's "Now Playing" UI style.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

so its Netlflix fault that every single one of their other apps works, except for the one on the tivo,which has poor performance on every app on the device,except perhaps pandora. really? is it googles fault that youtube is broken on the premier? is it blockbusters fault that the app is slower than a snail? 

come on man,whats the common factor here, among all these services that have no troubles on other devices?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

sabixx said:


> so its Netlflix fault that every single one of their other apps works, except for the one on the tivo,


I use Netflix on the Premiere a couple times a week... works great. Rarely have any problems.

I admit I don't surf around on Netflix through the TiVo - the laptop is best for organizing the queue. I have access to Netflix through the laptop, PC, iPad, PS3, Xbox360 and Wii, and I've tried Roku. Yes, the interface is somewhat better on the other devices, but I don't bother with them because it's fine through my TV viewing box, which is the TiVo.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> I can't seem to remotely delete shows from another Premiere. I can hit clear, see the X but nothing happens or I get a message saying that the show is not on <name of box>. Anyone else seeing this?


I have two Premiere's, one has been updated to 14.8U2 ("Family Room DVR") and the other is still running 14.7 ("Living Room DVR").

If I look at the Family Room DVR's NPL from the Living Room DVR, pressing the DELETE button just gives a bong sound like before (and nothing else happens).

If I look at the Living Room DVR's NPL from the Family Room DVR, pressing the DELETE button seems to work, but then I get a message that the "Living Room PC" (yes, it says PC, not DVR) is empty, and when I hit the back arrow and then go back into the Living Room NPL, the show didn't actually get deleted.

I hope and suspect this will all work itself out when the second Premiere gets updated to 14.8.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

DaveWhittle said:


> I use Netflix on the Premiere a couple times a week... works great. Rarely have any problems.


That's great for you, but for those of us who need subtitle support to watch many/most shows, or those of us who dislike crashing-the-box behavior, or those of us who dislike being all but required to use the computer to find anything - yeah, there's definitely tons of room for improvement.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

the interface isn't 'somewhat better' on the other devices, its leaps and bounds and worlds better. the ps3 has 1080p netflix, subtitles, 5.1 surround sound, what does tivo have? a app that won't even show all the episodes, a app that reboots your entire box if you lose connectivity to the internet, a app that takes 5 seconds to respond to any input with the remote..and the ps3 is a gaming console, one that doesn't require a monthly fee, and wasnt SOLELY designed to view/steam/record media.

honestly, why do you try to say the Tivos netflix is fine if you openly admit that you havn't used other devices. its way behind. the netflix app doesn't even tell you upfront whats in HD and whats not, you have to start playing it to find out, thats a JOKE!


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

I thought the reason they haven't spent time/worked hard on getting an update to the Netflix app is the whole one-search idea of the Premiere. I believe the idea at the time was that we would just use Search and it would consolidate TV, Amazon, Netflix, Blockbuster, etc., into a single list with a consistent UI all in one place without having to go to all of these one-off applications.

The way most users actually interact with Netflix doesn't fit that model well. I like to browse through Netflix when looking for movies. Rarely do I type in a specific movie to view.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

honestly, I think most people could adjust to searching for things instead of browsing, if the search wasn't so terrible to actually use. if you have an ipad its not so bad,but even the search on there needs some work. on the permier itself the software is just too slow to deal with.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

sabixx said:


> honestly, why do you try to say the Tivos netflix is fine if you openly admit that you havn't used other devices. its way behind.


Where did I say that? 

My response was Netflix on TiVo works good, or at least good enough for me. I _could_ use Netflix on a half-dozen devices that I have access to, and if the Premiere's Netflix didn't work or was unsatisfactory, I would.

But it works fine for me, so I continue to use it on the TiVo. It would be cool if it was updated to PS3 level, and maybe someday it will. But I have to disagree when someone makes a statement like "it doesn't work".

Sorry for the thread derail.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

if I cant get to the hundreds and hundreds of episodes on my tivo without going to a computer, and reorganizing my queue,then it doesn't work.

you said you 'don't bother with them', so you just use an inferior product for no reason,even though its slow and unstable, and has missing episodes? I mean, your ps3 is hooked up to your tv too if u have it, and its WAY better, you cant switch inputs? for a much much better experience? if its not worth that to you, then I can see why its fine for you.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sabixx said:


> if I cant get to the hundreds and hundreds of episodes on my tivo without going to a computer, and reorganizing my queue,then it doesn't work.


You can. Use episode guide or view available under the show. No need to even launch the Netflix app.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

Ill be glad to do that when they update the HD Menus to be usable, those options are not in the SD menu. just another example of how broken this product is.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sabixx said:


> the interface isn't 'somewhat better' on the other devices, its leaps and bounds and worlds better. the ps3 has 1080p netflix, subtitles, 5.1 surround sound, what does tivo have? a app that won't even show all the episodes, a app that reboots your entire box if you lose connectivity to the internet, a app that takes 5 seconds to respond to any input with the remote..and the ps3 is a gaming console, one that doesn't require a monthly fee, and wasnt SOLELY designed to view/steam/record media.
> 
> honestly, why do you try to say the Tivos netflix is fine if you openly admit that you havn't used other devices. its way behind. the netflix app doesn't even tell you upfront whats in HD and whats not, you have to start playing it to find out, thats a JOKE!


5 seconds

Something is wrong with your Premiere. When I've used my Premieres with Netflix they have all had similar speeds. When I press a button with the Netflix App it responds in as fast as one fifth of a second and as slow as half a second. Nowhere even close to a 1 second response time let alone 5 seconds.

And it also can't have anything to do with my 43mb/s FiOS internet speed. Even when I take a Premiere over to my girlfriends house. She has a 1.25mb/s DSL connection and i get similar button press response times from the Netflix application


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

obviously I was exaggerating, but its not smooth, its laggy,its slow,just like the HDUI, and theres no reason it should be.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> You are asking for a technical solution to an interpersonal relationship problem. Instead, you should say: *"I don't think so ... Homey don't play dat!"*.
> 
> If my spouse started doing antics like that, my solution would involve contacting a divorce attorney.


Too expensive. My solution is to archive anything I care about to the HDXL with a 2tb drive in the basement. Now, if she finds and attacks that one too....maybe a different story.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> That's not necessarily true. They could move the UI to it's own core and put all the processing threads on the other core. That would give the UI an entire core all to itself which would help speed things up perceptually.


It is not necessary to schedule things that that. When there are multiple cores, the OS is already fully threaded (It is Linux, of course) so it would schedule anything on a separate core that it could. But as has been discussed (several times) in other threads, the UI is the only thing that typically uses much of the CPU anyway. If it is not threaded, then having the OS stuff running at the same time isn't really going to net all that much noticeable improvement. Still, ANY improvement is welcome on the Premiere.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

moyekj said:


> Personally I would be heavily in favor of TiVo scrapping updates to HDUI altogether and maybe starting over on next platform with fresh code to see if they can do any better. It looks like that has pretty much happened anyway given lack of any obvious updates to HDUI in a long time.


Given that TiVo has rolled out the HDUI on Virgin Media, Suddenlink, and soon RCN there is zero chance that they will scrap it and start over any time soon.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

NotVeryWitty said:


> I have two Premiere's, one has been updated to 14.8U2 ("Family Room DVR") and the other is still running 14.7 ("Living Room DVR").
> 
> If I look at the Family Room DVR's NPL from the Living Room DVR, pressing the DELETE button just gives a bong sound like before (and nothing else happens).
> 
> ...


Yup, looks like it's mis-matched service levels. Wonder if the S3's are getting an update. If not, TiVo should use the old style MRV menu when a Premiere is remoting to a non- premiere box


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Got 14.8 on my other Premiere last night. The remote delete works great and this feature along makes this release worthwhile even though it didn't fix my intermittent "does not respond to remote control" issue!
Nirvana would be if TiVo enables Premiere/Premiere streaming (we know the hooks are in 14.8 already) and allows streaming of still recording content. As it is now one has to wait until recording completes before you can copy to another TiVo. Hopefully there would also be option to either copy or stream via MRV (i.e. not stream only at expense of losing copy).


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Might be a dumb question, but if TiVo did MRV, would the second unit have to be hooked up to cable also? If so, would it also require a cablecard?

If "no" to both of the above, could this be a roadblock to preventing MRV with the Premiere? It seems to me a cable operator that charges extra for a "2nd outlet" would throw a fuss about a device that allows a customer to feed multiple rooms with a single outlet.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I know it is possible with Streambaby, but I would be curious also if/when TiVo implements streaming if they would support streaming from the PC with maybe an updated version of TiVo Desktop.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> I know it is possible with Streambaby, but I would be curious also if/when TiVo implements streaming if they would support streaming from the PC with maybe an updated version of TiVo Desktop.


I'd actually like the opposite, I want my Windows 7 desktop in the office to be able to stream the shows that are currently on my TiVo in the living room. Just like TiVoWebPlus did so many years ago. That way the next time the wife banishes me from the Living Room so she can study, I can still catch up on my shows.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Philmatic said:


> I'd actually like the opposite, I want my Windows 7 desktop in the office to be able to stream the shows that are currently on my TiVo in the living room. Just like TiVoWebPlus did so many years ago. That way the next time the wife banishes me from the Living Room so she can study, I can still catch up on my shows.


I can see that being useful. It would require a revamped TiVo Desktop and I don't know if they have any plans on updating it. I keep hoping we will see a 3.0 version that mirrors the UI and functionality of the iPad app while keeping the TiVo Desktop features.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DaveWhittle said:


> Might be a dumb question, but if TiVo did MRV, would the second unit have to be hooked up to cable also? If so, would it also require a cablecard?
> 
> If "no" to both of the above, could this be a roadblock to preventing MRV with the Premiere? It seems to me a cable operator that charges extra for a "2nd outlet" would throw a fuss about a device that allows a customer to feed multiple rooms with a single outlet.


Currently as long as the TiVos are active on the same account and there are no restrictions, you can transfer the shows to another TiVo without cable cards. I do it occassionaly when I take a Premiere to my girlfriends. She only has OTA so no cable cards. Any recording I make on FiOS, I can transfer to her S3 boxes.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Philmatic said:


> I'd actually like the opposite, I want my Windows 7 desktop in the office to be able to stream the shows that are currently on my TiVo in the living room. Just like TiVoWebPlus did so many years ago. That way the next time the wife banishes me from the Living Room so she can study, I can still catch up on my shows.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8283785#post8283785 - describes using cURL, TiVodecode, and VLC to "stream" files to a PC. A hefty processor may be able to push the cURL and TiVodecode processes hard enough to make it watchable...

Note: it's just a one-liner command line that uses a specific link from the TiVo's Now Playing List. It's not a full-blown app that allows you to browse "what's playing".


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8283785#post8283785 - describes using cURL, TiVodecode, and VLC to "stream" files to a PC. A hefty processor may be able to push the cURL and TiVodecode processes hard enough to make it watchable...
> 
> Note: it's just a one-liner command line that uses a specific link from the TiVo's Now Playing List. It's not a full-blown app that allows you to browse "what's playing".


Ooooh! I love one-liners! I'm gonna have fun with this! Thanks!


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Got 14.8 on my other Premiere last night. The remote delete works great and this feature along makes this release worthwhile


Yes. I got the update yesterday morning and am thrilled that remote delete is here! Finally, no more having to remember to physically go to the other TiVo Premier to delete a show I transferred and watched. One function down, 1200 more to go. 



moyekj said:


> Nirvana would be if TiVo enables Premiere/Premiere streaming (we know the hooks are in 14.8 already) and allows streaming of still recording content. As it is now one has to wait until recording completes before you can copy to another TiVo. Hopefully there would also be option to either copy or stream via MRV (i.e. not stream only at expense of losing copy).


I would also appreciate being able to watch a show remotely while it is still recording. The way I envisioned it, TiVo wouldnt necessarily need to add any new options to the UI, just simply allow a transfer (copy) to occur while the show is being recorded. Opting to watch the program being transferred would effectively be streaming. Of course, if one really wants a separate streaming only option (presumably no local copy created?) then sure, add it, but please dont get rid of transfer (copy).

However, I also really want to see the HD menus completed and sped up. If I had to choose I would say finish the HD menus. I am still baffled why they didnt do this from the get go with the Premier release. Advertising a new platform with HD UI and fast processing, then to only partially deliver the new UI and have it be slower than the old UI, is very annoying and I think qualifies as false advertising. Many people seem to be using the decade old SD UI on the Premiers either due to the incompleteness or speed.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Remote delete seems to fail when trying to delete folders. It comes up with the confirmation as expected but always lists "(0)" for the number of shows. When you confirm the deletion, the shows still show on the remote TiVo.

Other than that issue, it works exactly as you'd expect, thanks TiVo!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I am not surprised there since don't you have to go into each show individually to transfer? Without access to the recently deleted remotely, it makes sense to require you select the show you want to delete.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I used Tivo A to delete about 20 episodes from Tivo B, and it caused Tivo A to crash and reboot.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Is there an option to automatically delete from the source TiVo after a transfer is compete? If not, you still have to remember to go back to the source TiVo's NPL to manually delete it after you've transferred it, correct?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

generaltso said:


> Is there an option to automatically delete from the source TiVo after a transfer is compete? If not, you still have to remember to go back to the source TiVo's NPL to manually delete it after you've transferred it, correct?


 Yes but by default when you left arrow out after viewing you are still MRV browsing source TiVo, so simply press clear and the source copy is now deleted. (Of course this is only if you start viewing the program after you initiate transfer without doing something else first).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SugarBowl said:


> I used Tivo A to delete about 20 episodes from Tivo B, and it caused Tivo A to crash and reboot.


The most I've deleted so far was only six or seven. I'll need to try deleting a larger number of shows and see if I can make it crash like yours did.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just quickly deleted 45 items remotely from my Premiere with a 2TB drive.
It didn't reboot.

I also see where someone was talking about the folder deletion. It looks like you can delete an entire folder but then it says there are zero items in it so it doesn't actually delete anything. But still going directly into the folder and the content can get deleted extremely fast with just the clear button.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Yes the clear button works. Actually that is how I normally delete things. I had to go back and try it again to make sure that is what I did before.
> 
> And like deleting locally, deleting with the clear button is very quick.


I am having some issues with the "clear" button. Premiere to Premiere, if you try to use the 'clear' button on a remote folder, it responds like the remote folder is deleted, but it is not. You have to individually delete the recorded programs.

Premiere to HD, it does not work. But it can have weird on screen effects. It has wiped the display of the TiVo HD's remote programs and folders and has even made the TiVo HD's name disappear from the "My Shows" menu. Going to TiVo central and coming back in to 'My Shows' or going to 'My Shows' and returning back to that TiVo HD's list of programs and folders straightens things out.

Not sure how extensively they tested this new feature. I use the HDUI menus.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Just realized that remote delete is part of the Multiroom DVR concept Charter & TiVo promoted in January.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=112298&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1519174&highlight=



> Multiroom DVR: View a common list of recordings and playback recorded content throughout the home, pause a recorded program in one room and resume playback in another, use trick-play functions on recorded content and delete recordings from any room*


No mention of streaming in the press release although it does talk about upcoming multi-room and non-DVR platforms.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

"playback recorded content throughout the home" implies streaming, IMHO.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

mattack said:


> "playback recorded content throughout the home" implies streaming, IMHO.


They could also mean mrv. Of course based off everything we know it is more than likely streaming.


----------



## kcmark (Dec 14, 2010)

crxssi said:


> While that is all great, it does nothing for those of us with no MRV and no desire to pay yet more service fees. Again, I question their priorities.... I would rather have my single Premiere work better before hearing about iPad-only apps and MRV enhancements.
> 
> For example- how about updating the ancient Netflix module? Or fixing the HDUI so it runs much faster? Or stopping some of the annoying freeze bugs! Sorry, just frustrated.
> 
> (Yes, I know, you have no problems with any of your 20 TiVo's)


I'll second this thought! Tivo desparately needs to update it's Netflix GUI -- relative to other options (even non-HD options like the Wii) the Tivo interface is nearly obsolete thus making the Premiere box less useful and valuable to the average user.

Tivo also needs to complete their half-arsed half-HD menu interface. This neglect is as laughable as it is expected from Tivo Corporate given its floudering over the last few years.


----------

